# Need some profesional advice for my Milling attachement plan.



## jendrys1 (Mar 3, 2013)

Hi every one.
I going to build one like this http://www.lathes.co.uk/staines/ but have no access to casting so decided to build it from pieces of steel. Spindle would use my spare one from Myford ML7 to have available all tooling that I have for my lathe. One thing I would like to know for now is lock for spindle on appropriate hight. Original is  as drawing A below and I would like to use just bolt to lock it as is B drawing below. Here is my question. Just bolt would lock enough spindle stiffness and lock?


----------

